# Face Meld Project



## skevbo (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I wanted to let people know about the Face Meld Project that I am undertaking.  It's really quite easy and I'l like for everyone to participate.  All you have to do it take a picture of you and one of your loved one's face.  Then you meld the faces together and compare.  The idea is that if your faces share some commonalities then you are a "compatible" match.

I thought this would be a fun project.  You can get more details at my photoblog http://www.skevbo.com or the face meld entry   http://www.skevbo.com/archive/2004/10/face_meld_proje.htm

Here is my example:






Cya!


----------

